

The Taxonomy of Terrible Programmers - rbanffy
http://www.aaronstannard.com/post/2013/12/19/The-Taxonomy-of-Terrible-Programmers.aspx#!

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938645)

